# Music to make love to??



## BackDoorMan (Nov 20, 2008)

So, i've been trying to put something together to show somebody a romantic evening,.. so far I've got some lotion's to rub her down with, some candles, bath salts and some othe ritem's.. what i'm lacking is music..

so far I have:

turn off the lights
You know how to make me feel so good
Hold me in your arms tonight
Close the door
Cant we try
Between the sheets
Lay your head on my pillow

and am working on come on over to my place

Can anybody help me out here? I'm usually pretty good at this, but for some reaosn I feel pressure to get it right? I dunno.. anyway.. please help if you can

BTW.. I feel like maybe hold me in yoru arms, may be alittle too much.. I dunno.. it's not like we're gonna be listening to the words or anything.. I dunno.. any advice is welcome


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 20, 2008)

well its so obvious man, your name on here!! back door man- the doors


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah I wouldnt call that romantic love making music.. maybe some just good ole fashioned fucking.. but i'm tryin to go for romance.. I dunno.. maybe the music is a bit much all together.. I dunno.. my bad


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Nov 20, 2008)

depends on what she likes.
stan getz is awsome jazz.
also Sade love deluxe (pronounced: shar-day)

Amazon.com: Love Deluxe: Sade: Music

i also like some cuts off the brand new heavies' brother-sister album

Brother Sister - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 20, 2008)

tinyTURTLE said:


> depends on what she likes.
> stan getz is awsome jazz.
> also Sade love deluxe (pronounced: shar-day)
> 
> Amazon.com: Love Deluxe: Sade: Music


Sade! Excellent choice!

Also: Fuck tha police~NWA


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks, i'll check into those.. and i'm pretty sure that fuck tha police isn't an option, but thanks for the advice I suppose


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 20, 2008)

pepper- give it up


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 21, 2008)

lmfao.. ok, maybe it was a bad idea to come to a stoner's forum and ask about music to make love to... have you ever heard Teddy Pendergrass? Barry white or Marvin Gaye?.. This.. is not that.. but thanks anyway..lol...


----------



## Therion (Nov 22, 2008)

If I ever get married, the bitch is going to have to live with it.

She's going to ride me like she's in a motherfucking rodeo while listening to Rainbow in the Dark by the Elfman himself... Ronnie James Dio.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 22, 2008)

wow, how romantic.. i'm sure she'll be a catch


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 22, 2008)

*Clarence Carter - Strokin' 

*[youtube]tGVnH39UzI8[/youtube]


----------



## Therion (Nov 22, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> wow, how romantic.. i'm sure she'll be a catch


Any woman that will fuck while listening to Dio is a catch..


----------



## Therion (Nov 22, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> *Clarence Carter - Strokin'
> 
> *[youtube]tGVnH39UzI8[/youtube]



Hell Yeah!


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2008)

Dude...I cannot believe noone has recommended this one! OMFG a classic scrogging song if ever made.

YouTube - Enigma- Sadeness


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Dude...I cannot believe noone has recommended this one! OMFG a classic scrogging song if ever made.
> 
> YouTube - Enigma- Sadeness


I have pounded lots of vag listening to that song


----------



## panhead (Nov 22, 2008)

Some old school shit she wont be expecting.

How can nobody give this one from Marvin Gaye,nobody says gimme a shot of ass like Marvin.

YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Lets Get It On


Then bust out some Al Green .

YouTube - Al Green - Love and Happiness


Then break out the big guns with some Barry White,the panties will come off so fast you'll need saftey goggles to keep from getting your eye put out like a slingshot.

YouTube - BARRY WHITE- LOVE MAKING MUSIC


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 22, 2008)

YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


Hi ya Stoney  Is Kashmir the key to your heart?


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 22, 2008)

See, thats more like it.. thanks.. but I've decided to call it off..



panhead said:


> Some old school shit she wont be expecting.
> 
> How can nobody give this one from Marvin Gaye,nobody says gimme a shot of ass like Marvin.
> 
> ...


----------



## panhead (Nov 22, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> See, thats more like it.. thanks.. but I've decided to call it off..


Why call it off ? was she a fatty ?

If so hit her with this track & you'll never see her big ass again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KCm2QB_hmc


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 22, 2008)

no.. she's not a fatty... and big girls give teh best love anyway...

I'm calling it off cause I'm tired of just fuckin around.. I want something real, and this isn't real... I don;t think her hearts in it.. and mine is.. there's no point in going too far when that's asfar as it can go... I'm gettin too old and lonely to be fuckin around I guess.. I want the real deal...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 22, 2008)

I have no heart.


Boneman said:


> Hi ya Stoney  Is Kashmir the key to your heart?


Awwwww.Is she using you?


BackDoorMan said:


> See, thats more like it.. thanks.. but I've decided to call it off..


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have no heart.
> 
> Just the way I like my women  I knew there was something special about you Stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 22, 2008)

I like your camel toe.


Boneman said:


> Stoney McFried said:
> 
> 
> > I have no heart.
> ...


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have no heart.
> 
> Awwwww.Is she using you?


 
I don;t know what's goin on.. she has an old man.. so yeah.. i'm being used.. I'm just not into the whole "thi sis just a thing" situation anymore.. like I said.. i'm getting too old for that shit anymore.. can't quiet move like I used to.. so i'm not running out any backdoors anymore.. this girl just feels different.. I know it's something I prolly shouldnt say.. but I just want somebody that's mine.. not somebody I have to leave behind everytime.. ya know? I don;t know..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 23, 2008)

Well....You knew what it was, didn't ya?Do you really want a chick who will fuck around on her old man?


BackDoorMan said:


> I don;t know what's goin on.. she has an old man.. so yeah.. i'm being used.. I'm just not into the whole "thi sis just a thing" situation anymore.. like I said.. i'm getting too old for that shit anymore.. can't quiet move like I used to.. so i'm not running out any backdoors anymore.. this girl just feels different.. I know it's something I prolly shouldnt say.. but I just want somebody that's mine.. not somebody I have to leave behind everytime.. ya know? I don;t know..


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well....You knew what it was, didn't ya?Do you really want a chick who will fuck around on her old man?


no, but at the same time, let's not look at it like it's a black and white picture.. she didn't come onto me.. I came onto her.. as a woman, wouldnt you if you never got touched for months at a time? If your old man shook his glass at you everytime he got thirsty? If everytime the baby cried, you had to be the one to go deal with.. even if you were asleep.. or in the shower, or taking a shit.. and if you didnt get up and deal with it you got be littled infront of everybody? She's trie dto leave before, but it got violent.. so she's afraid to leave.. 

I used to think like that, ya know.. why be with someone who fucks around.. but sometime's it's more than just fuckin around.. she doesnt get any of the support she should from her old man, and she doesnt wnat to leave cause she's still young and like I said.. she's afraid... so I don;t know.. I wanna help her.. and yeah.. i'm weak.. so i'm still doing everything I can for her.. I just want more.. so I lose patience sometimes.. I don;t know.. but I think I understand where we're at..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 23, 2008)

Been there, still never screwed around.I'm just saying, she has to get her own shit together first.Otherwise, there's no future for ya.


BackDoorMan said:


> no, but at the same time, let's not look at it like it's a black and white picture.. she didn't come onto me.. I came onto her.. as a woman, wouldnt you if you never got touched for months at a time? If your old man shook his glass at you everytime he got thirsty? If everytime the baby cried, you had to be the one to go deal with.. even if you were asleep.. or in the shower, or taking a shit.. and if you didnt get up and deal with it you got be littled infront of everybody? She's trie dto leave before, but it got violent.. so she's afraid to leave..
> 
> I used to think like that, ya know.. why be with someone who fucks around.. but sometime's it's more than just fuckin around.. she doesnt get any of the support she should from her old man, and she doesnt wnat to leave cause she's still young and like I said.. she's afraid... so I don;t know.. I wanna help her.. and yeah.. i'm weak.. so i'm still doing everything I can for her.. I just want more.. so I lose patience sometimes.. I don;t know.. but I think I understand where we're at..


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it's different strokes for different folks.. I'm glad to hear you got out of the situation on your own.. but how is she supposed to get her shit on her own, when she cant even leave the house? No phone, no internet.. I'm not syaing it's right, or even the best way to go about things.. but it is what it is..

I could understand if she was fuckin around just to fuck around.. I wouldnt even be talking to her.. but ya know..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 23, 2008)

Right.But there are two sides to every story.Ya know?He probably is a dick, but you could be getting lied to.He has to leave the house sometime.I waited till my ex left and grabbed a garbage bag full of stuff and left.


BackDoorMan said:


> I think it's different strokes for different folks.. I'm glad to hear you got out of the situation on your own.. but how is she supposed to get her shit on her own, when she cant even leave the house? No phone, no internet.. I'm not syaing it's right, or even the best way to go about things.. but it is what it is..
> 
> I could understand if she was fuckin around just to fuck around.. I wouldnt even be talking to her.. but ya know..


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 23, 2008)

no, I lived there for three months and left cause if I didn;t I woulda killed him.. I grew up in abusive home, so I hate seeing that shit...

I tried to tell her to do the same.. wait til he left and then haul ass.. but she has nowhere to go.. my house.. but I live in a camper right now.. so I wouldnt want her comming out here with her kid.. I'm working on getting into some kinda program at the college for like heating and airconditioning or something so I can get a place and help her.. it's just a work in progress.. 

Right now, i'm just their to support when he's gone.. I help with the baby, tell her she's beautiful.. rub her feet and her back.. do all the things he should do to make her feel good about herself...

I realise that in my current state, that I am a peice of shit for what i'm doing.. but I have the best intentions, and wont let this be the way it has to be.. 

It's like I told her.. it was never a problem before.. where my life is now.. until I realised how much she meant to me.. I'm not trying to get my life together for her, or because of her.. but thanks to her, there's a new light been cast on my life, and I see it for what it is, and for what it could be.. what it's all about... and I am forever thankful to her for that.. if she leaves, it wont change anything... I'm greatful for the memories we're making and the memories we will make.. so if she decides to stay.. it'll hurt.. but it wont be the death of me, or the end of my journey... I'll just have her to thank for helping me see things clearer.. if that makes sence.. prolly not.. but ya know.. and in return I hope I can make her see her worth, and that she deserves better than him.. even if it's not me.. I just want to see her happy and smiling the way she does when we're laying next to each other... I know i'm wrong.. but like the song goes.. if loving you wrong...


----------

